# Suche Gilde auf Forscherliega/Allianz



## Zealot (31. Oktober 2006)

Hallo bin lvl 60 Jäger Zwerg der eine nette Gilde sucht die auf Forscherliga in hohe instanzen geht. Bitte um Antwort und hoffe in eine gute Gilde zu kommen. Danke im vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

